# Unfortunately, this picture will be the last shot by Pascal Riben...



## pascalriben (Nov 21, 2013)

The guards who discover the camera among the broken pieces of glass didn't find any trace of the photographer...


----------



## pgriz (Nov 21, 2013)

or the alligator.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 21, 2013)

pgriz said:


> or the alligator.



Ahh geez.. don't tell me the alligator is giving up photgraphy.  I loved his stuff.  Sigh.


----------



## mishele (Nov 21, 2013)

I hate sad endings!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 21, 2013)

So how is he posting, from inside it`s belly?

John.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> So how is he posting, from inside it`s belly?
> 
> John.



He's a bot.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 21, 2013)

I wasn't aware you took photos at all. I just see you trying to draw hits to your website.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, how's the monetization going with that, anyways? You're working really hard for these clicks.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh give it a rest you two. He has some pretty good shots.  

I've always thought alligators are the grumpy old men of the animal kingdom


----------



## amolitor (Nov 21, 2013)

He does have some pretty good shots, but he's not even remotely interested in taking part in the forum, he's not interested in critique or anything anyone has to say about his pictures except "awesome, dude!", he's 100% about driving traffic to his site.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 21, 2013)

mishele said:


> I hate sad endings!



Me too, but "c'est la vie"...


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 22, 2013)

amolitor said:


> He does have some pretty good shots, but he's not even remotely interested in taking part in the forum, he's not interested in critique or anything anyone has to say about his pictures except "awesome, dude!", he's 100% about driving traffic to his site.




Sharing his photos alone is enough contribution. I find them to be interesting and charming, and often times inspiring. Your bad attitude certainly isn't contributing anything useful though.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

Tiller said:


> I've always thought alligators are the grumpy old men of the animal kingdom



Well, old men on the ground, may be... but in the water it's a different story!

Thank you for your comment


----------



## amolitor (Nov 22, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > He does have some pretty good shots, but he's not even remotely interested in taking part in the forum, he's not interested in critique or anything anyone has to say about his pictures except "awesome, dude!", he's 100% about driving traffic to his site.
> ...



Well, Dan, I don't make the rules here. I do know roughly what they are, though, and spamming isn't permitted. Check the FAQ, there's a link right at the top of the page in the top navigation bar. Hanging about here for the primary purpose of promoting something else is against the rules, and a quick check of Pascal's posting history is suggestive.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 22, 2013)

there is a fine line between non participatory spamming and simply not posting your work in the most appealing manner.  
I don't click on links to pictures, so if i go to a thread and there is a link to a picture or site with no picture directly posted, i simply move on. 
this is a simple solution for anyone that is worried about "click farming".
that being said, just because someone does not participate in the forum the way you  think they should be, it does not automatically relegate them a spammer. 
In Pascal's case, while he does not tend to participate in the forum outside of posting his own work, he _*does*_ often take part in discussion of his pictures, and responds to both positive and negative critique, often with his reasoning behind the way he took the shot. 
His participation in the forum might be considered by some to be a bit one sided, (and i would not completely disagree there) but I would not consider it "spam" at this time. 

now that this has been cleared up, lets keep this thread from derailing and focus on the picture if you choose to click on the link to see it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 22, 2013)

amolitor said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



Wow.. no wonder the alligator decided to hang it up and get out of photography completely.. lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 22, 2013)

Dude even puts his name in the thread title for SEO. I mean, come on.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 22, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Dude even puts his name in the thread title for SEO. I mean, come on.



yes, i get that. 
but plenty of people have their logos, web pages, and social media sites tagged in their photos, and in their signature so they can be seen in every post. 
its just how things go around here.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 22, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Dude even puts his name in the thread title for SEO. I mean, come on.



Huh.. see here I just thought he was one of those people who goes about speaking of himself in the third person.  Lol


----------



## Braineack (Nov 22, 2013)

amolitor said:


> He does have some pretty good shots, but he's not even remotely interested in taking part in the forum, he's not interested in critique or anything anyone has to say about his pictures except "awesome, dude!", he's 100% about driving traffic to his site.



I like his replies on dpreview the best:



> Hulamike wrote:Needs more contrast.​The "ignore" button is broken ?
> If I have wanted more contrast, I would have edited in this way.



I'm not sure you want him to take part in the forum...


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 22, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> yes, i get that. but plenty of people have their logos, web pages, and social media sites tagged in their photos, and in their signature so they can be seen in every post. its just how things go around here.



Yeah, I don't see a problem with having links in your signature, or even watermarking photos. Never once does that require you to go to an external site simply to view a photo, does it? 

I don't post blog posts when I share images, and I sure don't go out of my way to optimize a post simply to drive hits to my site. Because that would fall outside of the grounds of acceptable.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Dude even puts his name in the thread title for SEO. I mean, come on.



I don't put my name in the thread for SEO: I'm afraid you know very few or nothing about SEO :meh:


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 22, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > yes, i get that. but plenty of people have their logos, web pages, and social media sites tagged in their photos, and in their signature so they can be seen in every post. its just how things go around here.
> ...



if you don't want to click a link to view a photo, then don't do it. 
the forum rules do not require you to post directly to the site, nor do they forbid putting your name in the title. 
the obvious solution if you don't like how someone posts is to simply not click on any threads they have started. 
I don't see any forum violations in his posts. if you think there are actual forum violations I have missed, you can report the post and all moderators will have a chance to take a look at it. 

i would rather not see this thread turn into  a "lets nitpick Pascals posting habits" deal. it will only get ugly.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Never once does that require you to go to an external site simply to view a photo, does it?



You don't need to go to an external site to view the photo.

And with my name in the title, you really want to open the thread to see it.

So, what is your problem?


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

Braineack said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > He does have some pretty good shots, but he's not even remotely interested in taking part in the forum, he's not interested in critique or anything anyone has to say about his pictures except "awesome, dude!", he's 100% about driving traffic to his site.
> ...



What can we thing about people who try to slander others by reporting modified facts?

In the same thread, few posts before, Hulamike have written:



> Hulamike wrote:After much thought, i am going to place you on ignore Pascal.



So, it seems you're only an ugly slanderer. (EDITED: So, it seems you're *also* an ugly slanderer http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-2012-better-late-than-never.html#post3100969)


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 22, 2013)

pascalriben said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



Ok well technically speaking since the statements were made in writing, that would be libel rather than slander.  I would point out though that we all seem to be missing what's important in all of this, and that is how is the poor alligator fairing after being so badly traumatized by recent events?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 22, 2013)

I clicked the thread because I thought it was your last post.  To be honest I have not checked out your posts because you post one photo and one thread posts way too many times and the subject with your name is pretty lame. 

Carry on...


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok well technically speaking since the statements were made in writing, that would be libel rather than slander.  I would point out though that we all seem to be missing what's important in all of this, and that is how is the poor alligator fairing after being so badly traumatized by recent events?



Sorry, my poor english: You're correct with "libel". But Braineack - I don't think it's a hazard if there is "brain" in its pseudo) has also others talents: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-2012-better-late-than-never.html#post3100969 (I would not be surprised to learn that he is also able to take pictures! :mrgreen

For the poor alligator... honestly... I don't know!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't you get tired of having this same conversation all over the internet?


For exmaple:





> LifeIsAVerb wrote:.
> It should be obvious by now that Mr Riben doesn't really care what anyone thinks of his images, isn't really interested in any kind of exchange, never comments on any images posted by others, and never really explains anything in his thinking or approach to photography.
> A simple search will show that Mr Riben is and has been flooding this and other, multiple online photography forums with images, sometimes daily, i would assume as a means to drive hits for his various Web sites as a way to improve their ratings, likely for commercial purposes.
> One can make one's own decisions about whether one wants to engage with this.
> ...



more libel.

Does it not get tiring for you or suggest a pattern of bad behavior on your part?  Or is it just everyone is out to get you? Or you just don't care because ultimately you get clicks to your site?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 22, 2013)

Burn the witch!


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 22, 2013)

Guys, move on. Who cares? Let him post what he wants to post- you don't have to ever click on it. Lets not make this another pissing contest.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 22, 2013)

cbarnard7 said:


> Lets not make this another pissing contest.



I use a catheter. I lose.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 22, 2013)

It's well above my pay grade to determine whether Pascal is a spammer or not. I'm just pointing out a pattern.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Don't you get tired of having this same conversation all over the internet?
> 
> 
> For exmaple:
> ...



He loves digging in the garbage ... just to check that he is not alone ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah...one of the single most-talented street shooters on this forum, on par with Tuna, and you guys want to run him off? WTF???  Pascal's photos are of very good quality. You ought to click on his links and actually look at and study his work. Maybe if you're lucky, some of his skill with a camera might rub off...or be absorbed, you know, through something like osmosis...


----------



## amolitor (Nov 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah...one of the single most-talented street shooters on this forum, on par with Tuna, and you guys want to run him off? WTF???  Pascal's photos are of very good quality. You ought to click on his links and actually look at and study his work. Maybe if you're lucky, some of his skill with a camera might rub off...or be absorbed, you know, through something like osmosis...




Oh, I have. And the work is quite good.

That's not the point at all.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...one of the single most-talented street shooters on this forum, on par with Tuna, and you guys want to run him off? WTF???  Pascal's photos are of very good quality. You ought to click on his links and actually look at and study his work. Maybe if you're lucky, some of his skill with a camera might rub off...or be absorbed, you know, through something like osmosis...
> ...



I have not read many responses in this thread, but my assumption is that "some people" here want yet another cookie-cutter forum member whose posts fit some preconceived notion, and who "adds to the community" by discussing his work in some manner that fits the norm...rather than a guy who posts excellent work here consistently, and who is about "the pictures", more so than asking questions about how to operate his flash unit, or which 70-300 mm lens to buy--Canon or Tamron or Sigma? In other words, it seems some people have a real problem with an excellent photographer posting here, and showing us his photographs, and not spending enough time asking* dumb, run-of-the mill,everyday, forum questions*, and making forum posts attacking other people who have somewhat limited comprehension of photo technique...

I mean, are those the issues? That Pascal doesn't spend enough time here asking facile questions and asking others to help him research new gear? Are the outstanding photos he makes available here less good because they are on his hosted site? 

Simply put, he's one of the most-talented shooters we have here. SO, I guess some people feel like we need to run him off, right? You know, because his presence here is not conformist enough? THis whole thing merits a serious "WTF is wrong with you people!"


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't think that's it.

Pascal posts small images here and is never ending in his goal to lure people somewhere else; that doesn't help the site any at all.

Tuna posts here and his work is here. 
That helps the site.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I have not read many responses in this thread, but my assumption is that "some people" here want yet another cookie-cutter forum member whose posts fit some preconceived notion, and who "adds to the community" by discussing his work in some manner that fits the norm...rather than a guy who posts excellent work here consistently, and who is about "the pictures", more so than asking questions about how to operate his flash unit, or which 70-300 mm lens to buy--Canon or Tamron or Sigma? In other words, it seems some people have a real problem with an excellent photographer posting here, and showing us his photographs, and not spending enough time asking dumb, run-of-the mill,everyday, forum questions, and making forum posts attacking other people who have somewhat limited comprehension of photo technique...  I mean, are those the issues? That Pascal doesn't spend enough time here asking facile questions and asking others to help him research new gear? Are the outstanding photos he makes available here less good because they are on his hosted site?  Simply put, he's one of the most-talented shooters we have here. SO, I guess some people feel like we need to run him off, right? You know, because his presence here is not conformist enough? THis whole thing merits a serious "WTF is wrong with you people!"



+1


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I don't think that's it.
> 
> Pascal posts small images here and is never ending in his goal to lure people somewhere else; that doesn't help the site any at all.
> 
> ...



As stated above: Yeah...one of the single most-talented street shooters on this forum, on par with Tuna, and you guys want to run him off? WTF??? Pascal's photos are of very good quality. You ought to click on his links and actually look at and study his work. Maybe if you're lucky, some of his skill with a camera might rub off...or be absorbed, you know, through something like osmosis...

And we definitely need more people who post threads asking for help picking out out *just the right 70-300mm* zoom, or the right Chinese-made *$69 flash* unit. yeah, we need a lot more uniformity. We must make sure every single person follows some preconceived ideas.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 22, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I don't think that's it.  Pascal posts small images here and is never ending in his goal to lure people somewhere else; that doesn't help the site any at all.  Tuna posts here and his work is here. That helps the site.



Who says anyone has to help the site? What does that even mean?


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 22, 2013)

cbarnard7 said:


> Guys, move on. Who cares? Let him post what he wants to post- you don't have to ever click on it. Lets not make this another pissing contest.



But.. but... I drank all that water.. 

Sheesh.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 22, 2013)

Tiller said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that's it.  Pascal posts small images here and is never ending in his goal to lure people somewhere else; that doesn't help the site any at all.  Tuna posts here and his work is here. That helps the site.
> ...



Figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 22, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Figure it out for yourself.



Nice one. Vague answer that means nothing.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 22, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Burn the witch!



Preferably with some mesquite.   Mmmm..


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> As stated above: Yeah...one of the single most-talented street shooters on this forum, on par with Tuna, and you guys want to run him off? WTF??? Pascal's photos are of very good quality. You ought to click on his links and actually look at and study his work. Maybe if you're lucky, some of his skill with a camera might rub off...or be absorbed, you know, through something like osmosis...
> 
> And we definitely need more people who post threads asking for help picking out out *just the right 70-300mm* zoom, or the right Chinese-made *$69 flash* unit. yeah, we need a lot more uniformity. We must make sure every single person follows some preconceived ideas.



So lets see, The Holy Crusades over UV or no UV filter gets cancelled, the Nikon vrs Canon peasant uprising thwarted before it even begins, pissing contest declared a no go and now we're not even going to have a good old fashioned witch burning?

Hate to break it to you folks, but as parties go this one is really turning out to be a dud.. lol


----------



## SCraig (Nov 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> As stated above: Yeah...one of the single most-talented street shooters on this forum, on par with Tuna, and you guys want to run him off? WTF??? Pascal's photos are of very good quality. You ought to click on his links and actually look at and study his work. Maybe if you're lucky, some of his skill with a camera might rub off...or be absorbed, you know, through something like osmosis...
> 
> And we definitely need more people who post threads asking for help picking out out *just the right 70-300mm* zoom, or the right Chinese-made *$69 flash* unit. yeah, we need a lot more uniformity. We must make sure every single person follows some preconceived ideas.



If he's that good, and I'm not saying that he is, why does he not help those less fortunate than he through comment and critique on their photographs?


----------



## Overread (Nov 22, 2013)

And that's enough. 

If users have problems or concerns about another users posting habits or content use the REPORT button and let the mods deal with it. Write out your reasons in the report form and leave it with the mods. We do not condone these witch-hunts on the open forums. 

We have many members who use the forums for various uses and we do not in any way enforce a policy that users must use certain amounts of features or participate in a certain manner. IF a user just wants to post photos of theirs in the gallery - that's fine. They don't have to get into the debates on the inner deeper meaning of art or threads about bunnies or anything else. 

Leave things with the moderators and don't start these kinds of fights on the open forum. It's not worth it and half the time the user might not be doing anything wrong. Furthermore moderators aim to ensure that we use the ban button as little as possible and many times where there might be a minor problem a simple notice from the mods can correct things without it having to turn into a battle and without having to drive people off the site.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 22, 2013)

As one additional comment, I'd advise people to watch it with throwing around legal terms.  It unnecessarily raises everyone's hackles and 99% of the time the term is used incorrectly.


----------

